

Fraudulent Groupon Photography Deal Calls Attention To Service Drawbacks - ojbyrne
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/16/groupon-photography/

======
callmeed
Being neck-deep in the wedding and portrait photography industry and seeing
"how the sausage is made", I'm completely not surprised this happened.

I see photographers getting their images ripped off quite often.

The _apparent_ barriers to entry to becoming a "professional phothographer"
are pretty much gone (get a DSLR at costco, setup a website, profit!).
Unfortunately, many of the new entrants to the market don't really know how to
run a business, what's involved, or how to price their services in order to
actually make a profit.

